# MLCS PowerLift Pro Router Lift



## sh2005 (Jul 16, 2009)

IndianaParrothead, glad to see your review. With tablets being so cheap now, i think woodworking tools can become "smart" and have tablets as user interface.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Good review I purchased my powerlift a few months ago and love the ease and fine adjustments it offers.


----------



## BBF (May 13, 2013)

FYI MLCS now has bluetooth on its PowerLift Pro and an adapter to upgrade its older model to bluetooth.


----------



## spitfirepete (Feb 10, 2019)

I have had the older model for several years. Absolutely love it. Accurate and super easy. It has to be best lift on the market. When lift motor died after a couple of years, they sent me a new one at no charge. Highly recommended.


----------



## Mywoodisdusty (Jul 31, 2019)

Update: I just ordered the kit from MLCS for the Bluetooth one, aluminum plate, X1 fence (on backorder, will arrive in a couple weeks) and the phenolic table.

John from MLCS was a super nice, knowledgeable guy, told me about their updates they are doing and helped me with the package. Got it in about a week, minus the X1 fence, which is fine since my big job right now is going to be pattern routing anyway.

Setup couldn't have been easier. Plugged everything in, assembled the table, dropped in the lift and plate, and turned it all on. The Bluetooth from the tablet automagically connected and was controlling the lift without any lag. The tablet is a cheap Chinese knockoff but I'm not using it for anything else so I've got no complaints.

Some things I would like to have seen that were not included:
A on/off switch for the router to mount it to the face.

A better mounting solution for the PCB, preferably under the table.

A spot for putting a power strip along the back since you've got plugs for the router, the lift, and the tablet

A mount at the base for the foot control, and integrate mobile base.

All of these can be fabbed up in a reasonable wood shop, but I would have been happy to pay more for some of these features

With all that negativity out of the way, the accuracy and ease of use on this thing is phenomenal. All of this while being a couple hundred less than a jessum manual lift, just makes it a no-brainer for me.


----------



## Proybal (7 mo ago)

Now that you've used your MLCS PowerLift Pro router lift for awhile, are you still enthusiastic about it?


----------

